# New Technology and Digital SLR's...........



## MusicallyMrM (Jan 18, 2012)

..........are certainly creating some killer Film SLR deals.  I was in a Trade It store in NC.  They had redone the camera section and had taken out all of the film cameras from the display and put them all on a clearance display.  Amongst all the point and shoots and the cheapo cameras that could have easily been sold as Lomography cameras, there sat a Pentax ME, a K 1000 and a Canon EOS Rebel X with EOS 30-80 lens,  a Vivitar 3500 flash and carry bag for $14.99.  Both Pentax were 19.99.  I'm 52 years old and I'm thinking back of how much these cost back in the day.  I told the sales associate that they were giving away some great gear.  I was told that "nobody uses those anymore and you can't buy film for them".  This kid, excuse me -associate couldn't have been out of her teens.  I told her I like collecting old stuff and she smiled.  Easiest $14.99 and tax I ever gave away.  Went across the street to Walgreens and purchased and installed 2 new DL123 batteries.  She came right to life and works perfectly.  I just have to shake my head.  Maybe I'm just in the wrong world but I just don't get it.  I have a similar problem with folks giving away perfectly good CRT televisions and monitors.  Bought an HP v72 Monitor from the same store in box for $1.99 w/a 90 day warranty.


----------



## Zrock (Jan 19, 2012)

nice steal on the camera. I would love to run across some deals like that. I would like to start a collection... As for the monitor well to each their own..hehe


----------



## MusicallyMrM (Jan 19, 2012)

Zrock said:


> nice steal on the camera. I would love to run across some deals like that. I would like to start a collection... As for the monitor well to each their own..hehe



Yea..........don't have anything really against Plasmas and LCD's but if your eyes can stand it, CRT's win image quality in my book all day long. (If it's a good quality, working CRT)  Superior sharpness, low image distortion and great colors.  No wonder why in the art world, so many users still have CRT displays.  All hail Viewsonics, Sonys, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been given many old cameras, one was a practically unused Canon Rebel G with a couple lenses, bag, cleaning kit etc.  The 'average joe' just doesn't use them anymore.
Although, I also have to laugh when I'm perusing my local classifieds and I see adds for (consumer level) film camera kits in the $150-$300 range.  Just because someone spent $450 for it in 1992, doesn't mean it's going to get your $200 now.  

As for TVs...last summer I bought a 32" Sony Trinitron and matching stand for $10.  Biggest, nicest TV I've ever owned.


----------



## Zrock (Jan 20, 2012)

MusicallyMrM said:


> Zrock said:
> 
> 
> > nice steal on the camera. I would love to run across some deals like that. I would like to start a collection... As for the monitor well to each their own..hehe
> ...



Hmmm did not know that


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 20, 2012)

MusicallyMrM said:


> ..........are certainly creating some killer Film SLR deals.  I was in a Trade It store in NC.  They had redone the camera section and had taken out all of the film cameras from the display and put them all on a clearance display.  Amongst all the point and shoots and the cheapo cameras that could have easily been sold as Lomography cameras, there sat a Pentax ME, a K 1000 and a Canon EOS Rebel X with EOS 30-80 lens,  a Vivitar 3500 flash and carry bag for $14.99.  Both Pentax were 19.99.  I'm 52 years old and I'm thinking back of how much these cost back in the day.  I told the sales associate that they were giving away some great gear.  I was told that* "nobody uses those anymore and you can't buy film for them"*.  This kid, excuse me -associate couldn't have been out of her teens.  I told her I like collecting old stuff and she smiled.  Easiest $14.99 and tax I ever gave away.  Went across the street to Walgreens and purchased and installed 2 new DL123 batteries.  She came right to life and works perfectly.  I just have to shake my head.  Maybe I'm just in the wrong world but I just don't get it.  I have a similar problem with folks giving away perfectly good CRT televisions and monitors.  Bought an HP v72 Monitor from the same store in box for $1.99 w/a 90 day warranty.



That kid is out of touch, all the COOL HIPSTERS sport the old stuff now-a-days


----------



## gsgary (Jan 20, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> I've been given many old cameras, one was a practically unused Canon Rebel G with a couple lenses, bag, cleaning kit etc.  The 'average joe' just doesn't use them anymore.
> Although, I also have to laugh when I'm perusing my local classifieds and I see adds for (consumer level) film camera kits in the $150-$300 range.  Just because someone spent $450 for it in 1992, doesn't mean it's going to get your $200 now.
> 
> As for TVs...last summer I bought a 32" Sony Trinitron and matching stand for $10.  Biggest, nicest TV I've ever owned.




Film only weddings are starting to be a big thing over here


----------



## Railphotog (Jan 20, 2012)

I also see ads on a local online site for older film cameras with ridiculously high prices.  A recent one had a Canon AE-1 and a few no name lenses, asking $700.00 for the lot!

I've picked up some decent deals on eBay, collecting a few of the older film cameras I once owned.  Like anything on eBay, its mostly a matter of watching auctions until a good low priced deal comes along.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2012)

"Old stuff" does not bring much coin these days...last summer I went to a community-wide garage sale with my friend Karen...I spotted an older 1999-vintage PowerMac G4-500 tower with a 19 in ch monitor, USB hub, and a LaCie external DVD burner...I bought the SAME computer back in 1999 for $3000. I still have it--it runs my 35mm film scanner. Anyway, I payed the lady $35 for the whole shebang. She was a graphic artist, and the drive held a lot of good software.

My biggest photo score was in 2008. I bought a mint-condition Bronica SQ-Am with a 120 rollfilm magazine, a second 120 rollfilm magazine, the metered prism (the 'good model'), waist-level finder, and a Pro Series 50mm wide-angle, and the normal 80mm Zenzanon-S, all for $299.  Wow...what a deal!!


----------



## MusicallyMrM (Jan 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> "Old stuff" does not bring much coin these days...last summer I went to a community-wide garage sale with my friend Karen...I spotted an older 1999-vintage PowerMac G4-500 tower with a 19 in ch monitor, USB hub, and a LaCie external DVD burner...I bought the SAME computer back in 1999 for $3000. I still have it--it runs my 35mm film scanner. Anyway, I payed the lady $35 for the whole shebang. She was a graphic artist, and the drive held a lot of good software.
> 
> My biggest photo score was in 2008. I bought a mint-condition Bronica SQ-Am with a 120 rollfilm magazine, a second 120 rollfilm magazine, the metered prism (the 'good model'), waist-level finder, and a Pro Series 50mm wide-angle, and the normal 80mm Zenzanon-S, all for $299.  Wow...what a deal!!




[FONT=VERDANA,HELVETICA,ARIAL][FONT=VERDANA,HELVETICA,ARIAL]That was a serious steal.  I am a mac addict from way back!  I still have a PowerMac 6500 300 mhz running 9.1 that I still use with a lot of music software from that era. I recently scored a Power Mac G4/1.25 Ghz Processor  1 GB RAM, 120 GB HD, DVD SuperDrive[/FONT][/FONT], [FONT=VERDANA,HELVETICA,ARIAL][FONT=VERDANA,HELVETICA,ARIAL]Apple Studio Display, [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=VERDANA,HELVETICA,ARIAL][FONT=VERDANA,HELVETICA,ARIAL]Apple Pro Keyboard and [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=VERDANA,HELVETICA,ARIAL][FONT=VERDANA,HELVETICA,ARIAL]Apple Pro Optical Mouse[/FONT][/FONT] from a college surplus store for $100 even + software.  The irony of it all is this computer still has more computing power than most of us will ever use and it's still viable.  Go figure :er:


----------

